# Wildlife techs needed



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2014)

All Pro Pest Services is looking for 1 or 2 wildlife techs. Clean cut , no facial hair , no visible tattoos , no felonies or DUI's. Prefer drn certified or someone who can pass the wildlife test. We are in Marietta Ga. If interested please message me. Jay


----------



## 8ball (Dec 29, 2014)

This is a great company to work for. Company truck or van provided. Paid every Friday. 8 to 5 work hours. Retirement , vacation days .


----------



## coop3r (Jan 8, 2015)

I would love something like this. I do a lot of trapping and am an avid coon hunter as well. Married and live on a farm, kids are grown, no facial hair is not a problem and no visible tattoos either. Only issue is distance to Oxford Ga. I do have have a flawless MVR and background as well.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2015)

Come on in and fill out an application. You will like it here.


----------



## cullyhog (Jan 23, 2015)

Sending this to my son in law but can you explain the wildlife test?


----------



## yote1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry I have a beard but I have probably caught enough yotes in 10 days to widen your eyes.


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Jul 27, 2015)

Are you guys looking for any part-time help?  My 17 yr old son is an avid wildlife guy and he is looking for a job.  He is in Cherokee County.


----------

